# Prom Makeup Recommendation?  (Purple Dress/ Silver glitters)



## trulynicole (Apr 3, 2011)

^ That is my prom dress   So I was wondering what I should do for my makeup.  I mostly need help with my lip color.  If you have a nice idea for eyes, that would be good too!  I don't want a black smokey eye or any colored eyeshadow.  I am sticking to something more neutral.  My heels are a glittery silver.  If there is a specific lipstick shade, I would like to know too   Thanks!


----------



## trulynicole (Apr 6, 2011)

bump. 

  	please i really need help.


----------



## mayflower (Apr 9, 2011)

hey! first of all, i think your dress is soooo cute! second, i love that you're not one of the girls that wants to match their eyeshadow with their dress. i think it always looks a bit tacky and a little over the top.

  	maybe you could try going a little sparkly/shimmery with your eyes? i'm thinking melon or tan pigment, or something along those lines, whatever feels more natural to you. i'd also love to see a dress like that with a kinda sweet, girlish makeup.. like pretty pinkish or coral cheeks with a little highlighter as opposed to heavily contoured and/or bronzed. for the lips i'd stay in that area too, depending on your skintone maybe you can find a mlbb color that pulls a little pinkish? 
  	i hope i'm making sense right now, i guess what i'm trying to say is try to oppose the dark color of the dress while pushing further the cute, girly cut.. just by looking fresh (dewy if you like) and maybe a bit sparkly  hth


----------

